# Janice Dickinson, 1st Supermodel, at 57



## SifuPhil (Aug 13, 2013)

Actually this shot is over a year old, when Janice was at Vivienne Westwood Fashion Show during London Fashion Week.


Now THAT is scary! She looks like she might have been bitten by the Mick Jagger zombie ... 


​


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2013)

Botox is not your friend......:wow:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yikes.  This I did not need to see.  Creepy!!!  Got to find a picture of her when she was . . . pretty?


----------



## TICA (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd say a fair bit of plastic surgery!    Not worth the look in my opinion.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 13, 2013)

Burnt out! A poster woman for plastic surgery gone wrong.


----------



## Anne (Aug 13, 2013)

Why, oh why do people do this to themselves???!!!  I would think seeing that on someone else would be enough to scare you!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

:dito:...to all of the above...what's with the lip thing anyway????  Full lips are beautiful if natural as those on Angelina Jolie...but these other women I see on TV!!!! :eek1:


----------



## Fern (Aug 13, 2013)

Yikes, I'd hate to wake up next to her.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 13, 2013)

*She looks like the lead singer from the group Aerosmith *


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm absolutely appalled at you heartless bunch!  Can't you see that this woman has a severe medical condition and should be immediately placed on an intravenous chocolate infusion??   A little more consideration please!  Tch!


----------



## Anne (Aug 13, 2013)

*Jillaroo:*    Steven Tyler???   

View attachment 2085

I was thinking Keith Richards...........


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 13, 2013)

_*

     Di do you know where i can get one of those Chocolate infusion thingy's*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve Tyler is not that pretty, but he's all natural as far as the lips.  Would be an insult to him to compare to that first woman, what was her name??


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*
> 
> Di do you know where i can get one of those Chocolate infusion thingy's*_



I'll connect you with my dealer.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 13, 2013)

_*Yes please thanks*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 13, 2013)

*HEY, HEY!!! NO ILLEGAL CHOCOLATE DEALING IN MY THREAD!!!*




... unless I get a cut. 

"Steven Tyler" almost made me spit out my coffee - excellent observation! Maybe Janice is actually the love-child of Steven and Mick. 

I heard she just came out with a new song - "_I Walk This Way Because I Can't Get No Botox_"


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 13, 2013)

> *HEY, HEY!!! NO ILLEGAL CHOCOLATE DEALING IN MY THREAD!!!*





 :sorry: .....


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 13, 2013)

HEY, HEY!!! NO ILLEGAL CHOCOLATE DEALING IN MY THREAD!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 14, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> "Steven Tyler" almost made me spit out my coffee - excellent observation! Maybe Janice is actually the love-child of Steven and Mick.



If they had a daughter she would look like Janice....


----------



## MercyL (Aug 14, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 2073
> 
> Actually this shot is over a year old, when Janice was at Vivienne Westwood Fashion Show during London Fashion Week.
> 
> ...



Holy carp lips, what happened to her? She is the same age that I am but she looks a good 10 years older than me!
Someone should have a heart to heart talk with her about aging gracefully, but I could be making some horrible assumptions.

Her goal may be to look like a 75 year old Joan Rivers before reaching retirement.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 14, 2013)

Liv Tyler, Steve's daughter is actually quite beautiful and a talented actress.  He's exactly who I thought of upon being frightened by that horrible, horrible picture.  As for full lips . . . natural or not, I'm just not a fan.  I prefer my lovelies with thin lips.  Funny how personal preferences work...


----------

